# Cancelling Dtv



## mobouser (May 23, 2007)

Been with Directv since 98 but needed another connection and this requires a new 2 year contract which I am not interested in getting. Checked out local cable (TWC) and able to get their combo services for about $102.00 monthly. Thats telephone, internet with turbo 20m download speed, and hd TV service with cable card for my TIVO Premier. Even paying extra for the TIVO service thats only ten bucks more than I'm paying DTV alone now and the price is locked for 2 years. Bye Bye


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

That's for sharing. Bye.


----------



## mark40511 (Jul 18, 2008)

Well - you must admit, that's not bad at all! At least you will have the Tivo!


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I got a Comcast offer like that in the mail Saturday.
Difference is that they did list a 2 year commitment.
Every time my discounts run out I call back and ask for some help with my bill and what can they do for me. It is always different but they always help the bill out some each time.
Without help my bill would be $140.
I know a lot of people are talking about the Cables now with a good picture but I am yet to see a Cable picture anywhere near the DTV picture quality.

Good luck with the new service.


----------



## macfan601 (May 4, 2012)

mobouser said:


> Been with Directv since 98 but needed another connection and this requires a new 2 year contract which I am not interested in getting. Checked out local cable (TWC) and able to get their combo services for about $102.00 monthly. Thats telephone, internet with turbo 20m download speed, and hd TV service with cable card for my TIVO Premier. Even paying extra for the TIVO service thats only ten bucks more than I'm paying DTV alone now and the price is locked for 2 years. Bye Bye


Duh, along with the cable price being locked in for 2 years so are you. No different than Directv. And 20MB internet is awfully slow. I have 100MB internet and wish I could get even faster. Also, any info on your programming package was missing. I know I get stations with my Directv that my local cable company, Charter, doesn't even offer.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

I hope you enjoy your new service, hopefully you won't have a lot of problems with those flaky Tuning Adapters you have to use along side the CableCard (since they use SDV). If you have any problems (especially with activating the CableCard/TA) TWC does have official support on DSLReports.


----------



## mobouser (May 23, 2007)

macfan601 said:


> Duh, along with the cable price being locked in for 2 years so are you. No different than Directv. And 20MB internet is awfully slow. I have 100MB internet and wish I could get even faster. Also, any info on your programming package was missing. I know I get stations with my Directv that my local cable company, Charter, doesn't even offer.


If you got 100MB download that's wickedly fast and you must pay pretty good for that. I'm at about 9MB now and so this is an upgrade for me. You may have a problem with your machine if your not lighting fast now. 
I think the programing is around 250 and we will never use or watch most of it. Directv is great but I'm paying around $200 with phone and internet. 
I wont miss cleaning the dish in the winter of snow and wondering if our shows tape when we have a strong storm passing.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

macfan601 said:


> Duh, along with the cable price being locked in for 2 years so are you. No different than Directv. And 20MB internet is awfully slow.


And what kind of download speed does DirecTV offer right now?

Did the same thing mobouser. Don't let the fanbois here deter you. You got TiVo, you'll be fine.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

mobouser said:


> I wont miss cleaning the dish in the winter of snow and wondering if our shows tape when we have a strong storm passing.


You might if the storm is strong enough. We had a strong storm here a few years ago and I had satellite service a few days before some cable customers. Unfortunately it took about a week for me to get power.

We've all got to do what's right for us though.


----------



## inf0z (Oct 16, 2011)

mobouser said:


> If you got 100MB download that's wickedly fast and you must pay pretty good for that. I'm at about 9MB now and so this is an upgrade for me. You may have a problem with your machine if your not lighting fast now.
> I think the programing is around 250 and we will never use or watch most of it. Directv is great but I'm paying around $200 with phone and internet.
> I wont miss cleaning the dish in the winter of snow and wondering if our shows tape when we have a strong storm passing.


20 mbps is pretty fast unless you're DLing several HD movies a day or torrenting 20 will be just fine, even if you're torrenting 20 is acceptable. I DL HD movies and game with no issues on 24mbps, I do however pay Comcrap a rediculious ammount for that speed ($85 a month).


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> I got a Comcast offer like that in the mail Saturday.
> Difference is that they did list a 2 year commitment.


Its a 2 yr commitment with Comcast if you go with their $39 first year, $59 second year Preferred offer. If you just go with the $39 for first year without the guaranteed price for the second year, there is no commitment. It also matters if you sign up online, or in person/telephone. With Comcast, you do need to do your homework, as there are many different offers available.


----------



## n3vino (Oct 2, 2011)

inf0z said:


> 20 mbps is pretty fast unless you're DLing several HD movies a day or torrenting 20 will be just fine, even if you're torrenting 20 is acceptable. I DL HD movies and game with no issues on 24mbps, I do however pay Comcrap a rediculious ammount for that speed ($85 a month).


 I have 12 mbps with UVerse internet, and I have no problems steaming HD movies from Netflix via wireless to my Sony Blue Ray player which I watch on my HD TV. I don't have UVerse TV. I have D*.


----------



## litex2x (Sep 8, 2012)

mobouser said:


> Been with Directv since 98 but needed another connection and this requires a new 2 year contract which I am not interested in getting. Checked out local cable (TWC) and able to get their combo services for about $102.00 monthly. Thats telephone, internet with turbo 20m download speed, and hd TV service with cable card for my TIVO Premier. Even paying extra for the TIVO service thats only ten bucks more than I'm paying DTV alone now and the price is locked for 2 years. Bye Bye


What exactly is the real point of this thread? You obviously were only looking to find the cheapest service possible and not the best quality. 20 mbps download is nothing to brag about either. Also most cable providers are switching to 2 year contracts as well. TWC didn't even have a lot of the premium movie channels in HD when I had it.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

litex2x said:


> What exactly is the real point of this thread? You obviously were only looking to find the cheapest service possible and not the best quality. 20 mbps download is nothing to brag about either. Also most cable providers are switching to 2 year contracts as well. TWC didn't even have a lot of the premium movie channels in HD when I had it.


Keep in mind, cable is very location dependent. Time Warner in one market can offer channels or features that aren't available in another.


----------



## mark40511 (Jul 18, 2008)

20 is PERFECTLY fine!!!!!!

I know 50 is available here through Roadrunner but I have had 12 mb DSL that's very stable no cap and I can stream hd or whatever with no issues. Most people would KILL for 6 mpbs, especially in rural areas, much less 20!


----------



## mobouser (May 23, 2007)

litex2x said:


> What exactly is the real point of this thread? You obviously were only looking to find the cheapest service possible and not the best quality. 20 mbps download is nothing to brag about either. Also most cable providers are switching to 2 year contracts as well. TWC didn't even have a lot of the premium movie channels in HD when I had it.


I need another box and it means going back into contract with DTV. I got the triple deal with TWC, its actually a one year thing but since I'm leaving DTV time Warner will double the time no contract. I also get everything on the install side covered no charge. I'm not that big on premium channels.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Good bye and good luck!

-- 
I almost had a psychic girlfriend but she left me before we met. 
~ Stephen Wright


----------



## JcT21 (Nov 30, 2004)

20mb is super fast. if i could find a deal like yours id jump on it in a heartbeat! best i can do here is att dsl 6mb. our cable co offers up to 10mb for $159. they offer bundle packages too, and even then its very expensive. glad you got something that fits your needs.


----------



## zimm7778 (Nov 11, 2007)

"JcT21" said:


> 20mb is super fast. if i could find a deal like yours id jump on it in a heartbeat! best i can do here is att dsl 6mb. our cable co offers up to 10mb for $159. they offer bundle packages too, and even then its very expensive. glad you got something that fits your needs.


If 20's super fast than I'm on a rocket. I've got 75/35 here.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

Ok here's what I dont get. The OP has been with Directv for FOURTEEN years. The major sticking point was another 2 year commitment. Somehow after FOURTEEN years the concept of staying another 2 was too much?

Look, I am all for getting the best deal but somehow that hasnt been an issue since Clinton was trying to define what "is" is. Suddenly today it is.

Good luck with TWC. It isnt even close to a viable option here. Way too much pixelation.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Ciao. Good luck!


----------



## mobouser (May 23, 2007)

Xsabresx said:


> Ok here's what I dont get. The OP has been with Directv for FOURTEEN years. The major sticking point was another 2 year commitment. Somehow after FOURTEEN years the concept of staying another 2 was too much?
> 
> Look, I am all for getting the best deal but somehow that hasnt been an issue since Clinton was trying to define what "is" is. Suddenly today it is.
> 
> Good luck with TWC. It isnt even close to a viable option here. Way too much pixelation.


The picture quality from what I've seen for TWC ain't that bad. I'm a volunteer at my local firehouse and we got a couple of 60" model samsungs with TWC and the pictuer quality is as good as mine(panny plasa) with DTV. Its gotten very expensive for DTV and bundling services is the smart move in my mind. The service guy is due today and I'll see how it goes and report my experience here.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

mobouser said:


> The picture quality from what I've seen for TWC ain't that bad. I'm a volunteer at my local firehouse and we got a couple of 60" model samsungs with TWC and the pictuer quality is as good as mine(panny plasa) with DTV.


One of the problems with giving PQ answers for cable is that it can vary greatly from one location to another, sometimes even within the same block. I've seen great cable PQ and I've seen horrible, all on the same TWC system.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

mobouser said:


> The picture quality from what I've seen for TWC ain't that bad. I'm a volunteer at my local firehouse and we got a couple of 60" model samsungs with TWC and the pictuer quality is as good as mine(panny plasa) with DTV. Its gotten very expensive for DTV and bundling services is the smart move in my mind. The service guy is due today and I'll see how it goes and report my experience here.


Did you actually cancel service or are you going to suspend then cancel once you are sure you want to stay on cable?


----------



## dschumacher (Jun 13, 2009)

dpeters, good comment for the OP. I recently signed up for FIOS and suspended DirecTv for about 60 days to make sure I was happy. After about 30 days, I was happy and cancelled DirecTv. I am saving about $60 a month with the FIOS Triple Play, and have no contract.

Regards, Dan


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

FIOS is my holy grail but alas it will never be here in SA.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

mobouser said:


> If you got 100MB download that's wickedly fast and you must pay pretty good for that. I'm at about 9MB now and so this is an upgrade for me. You may have a problem with your machine if your not lighting fast now.
> I think the programing is around 250 and we will never use or watch most of it. Directv is great but I'm paying around $200 with phone and internet.
> I wont miss cleaning the dish in the winter of snow and wondering if our shows tape when we have a strong storm passing.


Whom do you have for phone service? Is it a VoIP service? I have Ooma and pay $120 *per year* for their premium package.


----------



## Bambler (May 31, 2006)

Good luck. I would say, "the grass isn't always greener...," but in this day and age, it just might be.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

Definitely let us know how it turns out. Many of us are D* "fanbois" but we have a good reason for being as such. It will be nice to see how he feels about having the cable service after 14 years of satelite. Hopefully everything turns out well. 

Personally I would like to know the difference in HD quality and HD quantity. And you may want to check on them extending the cost for the second year. If it was a viable offer, I feel it would be on a flyer and not something thrown in when you say you are switching from DBS.


----------



## mobouser (May 23, 2007)

Well I'm running on cable now had my install on friday afternoon. 
The cable guy came alone and did not realize he had to run new lines and so I helped with the installation. I ran a line and he ran the other two. Then he got things up and running. The direct hookups to their equipment went ok but he did not know how to get the cable card tuned to my TIVO. That's gonna be done on tuesday. Picture quality is very good on cable with hd and sd on the two sets. The TWC hddvr while as fast is not as easy to operate like DTV dvr. Their stuff is not on the same level as DTV but the TIVO Premier is a different story. I get about 30 OTA channels and the HD is perfect also got it networked. No networking allowed on TWC dvr. Although my deal has about 15 showtime and movie channels extra for a year with TWC. My internet speed went from 6 mbts to 15 - 30 mbts varies with about 2 mbts upload. Hard to believe i get that over copper wires. Costwise I'm looking at about 135 a month including taxes with TIVO and cable versus about 185 with DTV, phone, internet services. The best for me though is no more outside dish maintenance required. I will update this again when my TIVO is hooked up to cable.


----------



## macfan601 (May 4, 2012)

mobouser said:


> Well I'm running on cable now had my install on friday afternoon.
> The cable guy came alone and did not realize he had to run new lines and so I helped with the installation. I ran a line and he ran the other two. Then he got things up and running. The direct hookups to their equipment went ok but he did not know how to get the cable card tuned to my TIVO. That's gonna be done on tuesday. Picture quality is very good on cable with hd and sd on the two sets. The TWC hddvr while as fast is not as easy to operate like DTV dvr. Their stuff is not on the same level as DTV but the TIVO Premier is a different story. I get about 30 OTA channels and the HD is perfect also got it networked. No networking allowed on TWC dvr. Although my deal has about 15 showtime and movie channels extra for a year with TWC. My internet speed went from 6 mbts to 15 - 30 mbts varies with about 2 mbts upload. Hard to believe i get that over copper wires. Costwise I'm looking at about 135 a month including taxes with TIVO and cable versus about 185 with DTV, phone, internet services. The best for me though is no more outside dish maintenance required. I will update this again when my TIVO is hooked up to cable.


I am confused. I live in Michigan which has very changeable weather because of all the water around us. We have been know to have severe winters (lots of snow, wind, and ice). I have never in the 12 years I have had Directv touched my dish except to occasionally, for ascetic reasons, wipe the bird messes off of it. What outside dish maintenance were you doing? Trust me, with a heart condition and cancer if I had to do outside dish maintenance I would be getting rid of Directv too.


----------



## mobouser (May 23, 2007)

Your lucky every three years or so my dish was reset, with more satellites up it has to be exact or rain and wet snow can knock it out due to slight misalignment, wet snow will knock it out period. 
With my cable experience today I returned to the time warner troy business (5miles from my location) the hd dvr that was installed last friday. I was supposed to get 35 hours hd recording time the unit they gave me originally was good for only 20 hours. It was replaced with a cisco hd dvr that looks like its good for 100 hours of hd. I'm at 2% with 2 hours of hd recorded the first dvr after just 1 hour of hd I was at 5% and so big difference. And again picture quality is really very good. I'm sure its not up to DTV but its awfully nice on hd just like the TV's at my local firehouse. On the other negative I put a lot of time into this and the remotes are still really really complicated. Nothing like TIVO or DTV. I'll log in one more time after my TIVO is re-tuned tomorrow. The service guy on the telephone thinks I got a bad card and says they have zero problems with these things once their set up.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I thought you left?



mobouser said:


> Bye Bye


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Your dish moves that much??? What are you using to anchor it, *string*?


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

mobouser said:


> I'll log in one more time after my TIVO is re-tuned tomorrow. The service guy on the telephone thinks I got a bad card and says they have zero problems with these things once their set up.


As I suggested in post 6, if your having problems activating the CableCard or Tuning adapter I suggest you make a post in the TWC Direct Forum on DSLReports (which is monitored by actual TWC employees & is a secure place to post). --> https://secure.dslreports.com/forum/timewarnerdirect or you can even contact there Social Media team on Twitter. They should be able to help get it activated much quicker then the phone CSRs.


----------



## Clearcreek (Aug 22, 2012)

mobouser said:


> Your lucky every three years or so my dish was reset, with more satellites up it has to be exact or rain and wet snow can knock it out due to slight misalignment, wet snow will knock it out period.
> With my cable experience today I returned to the time warner troy business (5miles from my location) the hd dvr that was installed last friday. I was supposed to get 35 hours hd recording time the unit they gave me originally was good for only 20 hours. It was replaced with a cisco hd dvr that looks like its good for 100 hours of hd. I'm at 2% with 2 hours of hd recorded the first dvr after just 1 hour of hd I was at 5% and so big difference. And again picture quality is really very good. I'm sure its not up to DTV but its awfully nice on hd just like the TV's at my local firehouse. On the other negative I put a lot of time into this and the remotes are still really really complicated. Nothing like TIVO or DTV. I'll log in one more time after my TIVO is re-tuned tomorrow. The service guy on the telephone thinks I got a bad card and says they have zero problems with these things once their set up.


Are you still happy with your new setup? I would love that kind of internet speed.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

mobouser said:


> Been with Directv since 98 but needed another connection and this requires a new 2 year contract which I am not interested in getting.


I dont blame you buddy..... I cant believe how much higher our bill is now compared to in 98 when we signed up!

$20.00 more FOR NOT THAT MUCH BETTER PROGRAMMING!

I know its not all DTVs fault,its VIACOM and the other providers who are @ fault here! (They set the rates DTV has to pay and thus charge customers)


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I'm sure the same could be said for Comcast, Time Warner, etc. And it's not always the fault of the companies that offer the channels either. Their costs also go up. Especially when you're talking over a span of 10+ years.


----------



## mobouser (May 23, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> Did you actually cancel service or are you going to suspend then cancel once you are sure you want to stay on cable?


I'm out. Just finished upgrading my TIVO with a 2 TB drive. This has been work but the savings is significant. Also did not lose any services due to Sandy which was nice.


----------



## mobouser (May 23, 2007)

Hello just updating my experience with TWC after the end of my 2 year contract I had to get another deal. My latest is 85 dollars total for HD Tvc (around 200 mostly HD channels), internet (15MB), and telephone. This new service is actually better than my first deal since I dont use their DVR (which was very bad) and its only good for a year. I use a cable card with TIVO Roamio Pro and 2 minis and picture quality is very good. The best picture quality is with my Amazon Prime on TIVO which is 1080P otherwise mostly just 1080I whcih is a big difference to me anyway. Just thought an update was due with TWC.


----------



## lokar (Oct 8, 2006)

mobouser said:


> Hello just updating my experience with TWC after the end of my 2 year contract I had to get another deal. My latest is 85 dollars total for HD Tvc (around 200 mostly HD channels), internet (15MB), and telephone. This new service is actually better than my first deal since I dont use their DVR (which was very bad) and its only good for a year. I use a cable card with TIVO Roamio Pro and 2 minis and picture quality is very good. The best picture quality is with my Amazon Prime on TIVO which is 1080P otherwise mostly just 1080I whcih is a big difference to me anyway. Just thought an update was due with TWC.


I would take that deal in a heartbeat, that's what my bill for phone/unlimited long distance/15MB internet/No tv comes to.


----------



## jacksonm30354 (Mar 29, 2007)

mobouser said:


> Hello just updating my experience with TWC after the end of my 2 year contract I had to get another deal. My latest is 85 dollars total for HD Tvc (around 200 mostly HD channels), internet (15MB), and telephone. This new service is actually better than my first deal since I dont use their DVR (which was very bad) and its only good for a year. I use a cable card with TIVO Roamio Pro and 2 minis and picture quality is very good. The best picture quality is with my Amazon Prime on TIVO which is 1080P otherwise mostly just 1080I whcih is a big difference to me anyway. Just thought an update was due with TWC.


I just cancelled DirecTv at the beginning of the month and went with a Double-Play offer from Comcast/xfinity that included their Digital Preferred, 105Mbps internet, HBO, and stream pix for 2 years @99.99 a month. I use Ooma for phone service ($120 a year) and I opted for a TiVo Roamio pro with 3 mini's and 2 HD-DTAs (for my 2 guest rooms). It's hard to tell what my actual bill will be until I get the 2nd statement as Comcast's website is horrid (It doesn't even indicate what package you have). I had been paying $175 to DirecTv for the Premier package that includes HBO, Showtime, Starz, etc so I did downgrade the tv part a bit, but I rarely watched Showtime or Starz. I was paying $52 a month to comcast for 50Mbps internet. Going from $225 a month to ~$120 (adding taxes and Tivo fees) is great. I don't notice any difference in picture quality, except the SD channels (which I avoid if possible). I do wish they would map the HD channel to the same channel as SD, but I went through and unchecked the SD channels that had an HD equivalent to get around that. I wish too that they would actually use the OTA channel number atleast for channels 2-13. I really like being able to stream shows from my DVR anywhere to my iPad or iPhone. You can even stream live TV - well, sort of as it starts recording and streams the recording. So far I'm very happy.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

jacksonm30354 said:


> I just cancelled DirecTv at the beginning of the month and went with a Double-Play offer from Comcast/xfinity that included their Digital Preferred, 105Mbps internet, HBO, and stream pix for 2 years @99.99 a month. I use Ooma for phone service ($120 a year) and I opted for a TiVo Roamio pro with 3 mini's and 2 HD-DTAs (for my 2 guest rooms). It's hard to tell what my actual bill will be until I get the 2nd statement as Comcast's website is horrid (It doesn't even indicate what package you have). I had been paying $175 to DirecTv for the Premier package that includes HBO, Showtime, Starz, etc so I did downgrade the tv part a bit, but I rarely watched Showtime or Starz. I was paying $52 a month to comcast for 50Mbps internet. Going from $225 a month to ~$120 (adding taxes and Tivo fees) is great. I don't notice any difference in picture quality, except the SD channels (which I avoid if possible). I do wish they would map the HD channel to the same channel as SD, but I went through and unchecked the SD channels that had an HD equivalent to get around that. I wish too that they would actually use the OTA channel number atleast for channels 2-13. I really like being able to stream shows from my DVR anywhere to my iPad or iPhone. You can even stream live TV - well, sort of as it starts recording and streams the recording. So far I'm very happy.


Did you see the channel that says "Free On Demand" ? I recently visited my mother in Savannah, GA and she has Comcast. She does not have a DVR. I tried out a couple of the movies and they are on almost instantly. Once they are on, they have the features as if she had a DVR, Pause, Fast Forward, etc. It even remembered that I had not finished watching the first one and had the choice of Resume.
I agree that their channel line up is awful.
I noticed also that if you tuned to an SD channel and there was an HD equivalent it put a message on the screen to that effect. By pressing the select button it jumped you to the HD station.


----------



## AmazinglySmooth (Oct 25, 2014)

I looked at TWC and the deal breaker for me was no 30 second skip on the DVR. According to the rep I spoke with, they do not have it--only FF or RW.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

AmazinglySmooth said:


> I looked at TWC and the deal breaker for me was no 30 second skip on the DVR. According to the rep I spoke with, they do not have it--only FF or RW.


Personally, I'd never use their actual DVRs. I'd only go to TWC or fiber with a Roamio and Cable Card.


----------



## mobouser (May 23, 2007)

AmazinglySmooth said:


> I looked at TWC and the deal breaker for me was no 30 second skip on the DVR. According to the rep I spoke with, they do not have it--only FF or RW.


I gave up on TWC DVR 2 years ago. Just kept it in storage since it was part of my triple play deal. I got a Tivo Premier then and now a Roamio whiich has both a slow and fast 30 second skip, you get to choose which style of skip you want to use. The difference between TWC and Tivo DVR is like going from the flintstones to the jetsons and i saved around ten bucks a month on my TWC bill. I was blow away and still am by what I'm paying monthly,just saw my first bill under the new deal which wont expire till november of next year. Again their dvr are plain junk but the service is good. Im in upstate NY and if I lived in the Buffalo area you could forget about satellite service. Whereas my service is in the ground and I never have any problems.


----------



## mobouser (May 23, 2007)

Recapping, I have not been around this forum but I finally had a price increase withn TWC. Im up to 125 a month thats after three years at the promo rate. That rate includes everything and using my TIVO service. Things are about to change again for me because Verizon is running new fios lines in front of my house. Which makes things interesting... I dont regret leaving DTV for a minute. Nothing personal just the facts.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

AmazinglySmooth said:


> I looked at TWC and the deal breaker for me was no 30 second skip on the DVR. According to the rep I spoke with, they do not have it--only FF or RW.


While they made some progress on the navigator software (as slow as that progress has been) I can't believe there's no 30 second skip! That is a staple in DVR appliance in my opinion. Sure enough the little bit I played with it at the in laws house off the Hudson Valley NY system, I couldn't figure out how to 30 skip either.

How is the stability of TiVo lately? Any freezes or spontaneous reboots? Is it good at recording everything you schedule or does that glitch out sometimes? My local cable company is rumored to be testing the TiVo software on the Pace XG1 6-tuner DVR now that the NCTC reached an agreement with TiVo and smaller cable operators to help negotiate pricing, contracts and purchasing. Next fall 2016 if it's available I will have to give it a close look depending on where DirecTV is with pricing and software stability. DirecTV on one hand has been much more flexible with negotiating pricing than my small cable operator. At DirecTV's sheer size there is some wiggle room whereas a 60,000 customer privately owned cable system just cannot survive on heavy discounts and freebies. However there's potential for bundle savings since I already do Internet and phone through them.


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

A connection of 20 MBPS may be lightning fast...or inadequate depending on how it is used. It isn't an absolute and that number does not exist in a vacuum. How many mouths are you feeding with that connection?

For example, 4K streaming can be accomplished with 15 MBPS. If you have wireless B devices they can only go up to about 11 MBPS. 20 MBPS gives you all you can handle for either of those applications _by themselves_.

But if you have kids in the bedroom streaming content, and your spouse in the family room binging 'Scandal' on Hulu you probably wont be able to reliably stream that 4K content any more with a 20 MBPS connection.

But make no mistake, 20 MBPS is a lot of bandwidth. More than a lot of areas can even get. It's just that as with almost anything the more you acclimate to using it, the more you need.

In my house we had FiOS 25/25 for just my wife and I for quite a while, and that was pretty much enough until we got our 4K TV and I upped it to 50/50. Then I upgraded again about two days ago to 75/75 and a new Quantum Gateway router (existing router isn't rated for the increased speed) just because we still saw occasional latency issues when my wife and I were competing for bandwidth. But to be fair we have a sick number of connected devices sucking off the same pipe.

2 - Wired PCs
1 - Wireless PC
5 - HD DVRs connected via a wired bridge to the MOCA network
4 - Blu Ray players plugged into the RJ45 pass-throughs on the HD DVRs
2 - iPhones
1 - Tablet (only occasionally turned on)
2 - Wireless Laptops (one always on, one occasionally on)
1- Wired PS4
1 - Wired Smart TV

And we still were getting by on 25/25 without too many issues until the desire to stream 4K became a kind of tipping point.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm in the unfortunate position of having both DirecTV (for my parents) and cable (for me). I get 80 more HD channels than they do, including HBO/SHO/MAX, better overall picture quality, free client boxes in every room (Tivo Mini), no "Advanced Receiver" fees, no lease fees. So I get way more on cable for far less money, even though I call and beg DirecTV every 6 months to give me some kind of break (which they always do, thank goodness).

If cable is so great, then why not switch my parents? Like real estate, it comes down to location, location, location. Their local cable company is terrible and expensive. So DirecTV is the lesser of evils.

I avoided cable for many years because they sucked on every level. DirecTV was far superior. But cable kept getting better, and DirecTV kept piling on the fees until I reached my breaking point. Now that cable has caught up with and surpassed them in many markets and are competitively priced, they deserve serious consideration.

So good for you mobouser. It's nice to see what else is out there rather than keep our heads in the sand and writing bigger and bigger checks to DirecTV. Thanks for posting.


----------



## mobouser (May 23, 2007)

cypherx said:


> While they made some progress on the navigator software (as slow as that progress has been) I can't believe there's no 30 second skip! That is a staple in DVR appliance in my opinion. Sure enough the little bit I played with it at the in laws house off the Hudson Valley NY system, I couldn't figure out how to 30 skip either.
> 
> How is the stability of TiVo lately? Any freezes or spontaneous reboots? Is it good at recording everything you schedule or does that glitch out sometimes? My local cable company is rumored to be testing the TiVo software on the Pace XG1 6-tuner DVR now that the NCTC reached an agreement with TiVo and smaller cable operators to help negotiate pricing, contracts and purchasing. Next fall 2016 if it's available I will have to give it a close look depending on where DirecTV is with pricing and software stability. DirecTV on one hand has been much more flexible with negotiating pricing than my small cable operator. At DirecTV's sheer size there is some wiggle room whereas a 60,000 customer privately owned cable system just cannot survive on heavy discounts and freebies. However there's potential for bundle savings since I already do Internet and phone through them.


I use a Roamio as my primary and a mini networked in for another area. I also have a Premier for OTA. It takes about 10 seconds to skip thru five minutes of commercial adds if your taking your time. The new Bolt is supposed to be almost instantanious for skipping adds. That unit is supposed to be set up for UHD reception its new to the market the only negative for the new stuff is now you dont have lifetime service.
My units all have lifetime


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

mdavej said:


> I'm in the unfortunate position of having both DirecTV (for my parents) and cable (for me). I get 80 more HD channels than they do, including HBO/SHO/MAX, better overall picture quality, free client boxes in every room (Tivo Mini), no "Advanced Receiver" fees, no lease fees. So I get way more on cable for far less money, even though I call and beg DirecTV every 6 months to give me some kind of break (which they always do, thank goodness).
> 
> If cable is so great, then why not switch my parents? Like real estate, it comes down to location, location, location. Their local cable company is terrible and expensive. So DirecTV is the lesser of evils.
> 
> ...


One thing I don't like to do is compare number of channels offered in HD. I personally find that to be a useless metric. What's useful is who has more in HD of channels you watch, or better, who has more of the more important channels you watch (to factor out a channel you only watch 1-2 shows on).


----------



## photostudent (Nov 8, 2007)

With DirecTV since about 1996. I was on the (Time Warmer) internet Monday looking for a possible ATT/Uverse-DTV package. They really do not seem to be integrated yet. Strangely I got a call from TW retention dept the next day offering a triple play deal that would save me about $1200 for the first year! It would also include increasimg my internet speed up to 200 mbs. I have a ten year old HR21 that is slow as molasses. I'm not seeing a reason not to try it.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Remember you can always suspend your DIRECTV account if you want to give TWC a test drive (as long as TWC doesn't come with a commitment). Then if you like TWC call and cancel DIRECTV if that's how you decide to go.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> One thing I don't like to do is compare number of channels offered in HD. I personally find that to be a useless metric. What's useful is who has more in HD of channels you watch, or better, who has more of the more important channels you watch (to factor out a channel you only watch 1-2 shows on).


True, but when the number is so huge, there's bound to be something you watch in that list. I know for me, there are probably at least 5 biggies that my cable company has that DirecTV doesn't. Plus DirecTV's SD channels are pretty much unwatchable. So if something isn't in HD, I can't stand to watch it on DirecTV, and that's as good as not having the channel at all.


----------



## mobouser (May 23, 2007)

If anyone is interested in trying just remenber their DVR is worthless. Buying a Roamio or Bolt is the way to go. You will have some work to get them paired you need a multistream card but then you can add minis to othe TV's cheap and easy. TWC charges around twelve a month for a DVR or 1.50 for a TIVO card, over a period of time the TIVO investment will pay for itself. I dont know how all the charges for TIVO works now with the liferime changes though. Picture quality for TWC is very good with only minor problems but its not perfect. We get a lot of HD stations and we also have Amazon Prime and Netflix right on the Roamio able to get 1080P with those services. We have the standard 20Mgb internet and thats all we need. Were not giving a full endorsement for TWC because when Verizon comes knocking we will make the switch to FIOS. All of the TIVos are supposed to work even better with FIOS.


----------



## PayingBetaTester (Aug 30, 2012)

Been with DTV for 9 years on two HR24s and 8 years before with Dish. Been having the beginnings of hard drive failure symptoms on both HR24s for quite a while.
Wanted to replace one HR24 with an HR44/54 and replace the other HR24 with another HR24. Called CS and was told I'd have to pay for a service call or shipping to replace DirecTV's dying HR24 but they would upgrade me to a Genie HR44/54 on the other dying HR24 at no charge with a two year commitment but they won't freeze programming price for that two year commitment. So investigated quitting DTV cold turkey but if I did I'd have to have a DVR whichever direction I went. Dish as a company is too weird a company and their hardware is way behind my acceptable curve. Cable here is way too expensive and their customer service is as bad as advertized.

Took a long hard look at the TiVo Roamio OTA. OTA only but has four tuners and the legendary(?) TiVo software. Was available on a deal from TiVo for $299 including lifetime (of the unit) service and added the TiVo three year warranty for a total of $340 delivered. Best decision I've made in a long time for TV. Quiet, reliable, FOUR tuners and pretty nifty software. With the warranty I won't pay a cent even if it breaks for 36 months and there's NO MONTHLY fee EVER. Saves me $100 a month I was paying for DTV.

Decided to cut the cord (satellite?) and order another TiVo Roamio OTA for the wife. TiVo has discontinued the Roamio OTA despite lots of people wanting to cut the cord, and they have the perfect product for those customers, so I went to Amazon who was still offering the Roamio OTA with lifetime service for $299 and snagged one. When it arrived I called TiVo to register and buy their 3 year warranty.

Been without DTV for a couple weeks now and although I do miss The Walking Dead and some other programming I don't miss the $100 a month bill. A couple TiVo Roamios OTAs were the right move for me and it will only take 6 months of not paying DTV to offset the TiVo investment and I won't pay another cent beyond then.

Called to close my DTV account this AM and they offered me a billing discount for 12 months and to replace both my dying HR24s with refurbs at no charge. I said no thanks.

I've noticed that since the AT&T merger that DTV has been subtly changing (mutating?) so I'm interested to see the price increases this February and whether the legendary awful customer service that AT&T is famous for will seep into DTV.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

On the flip side, there also have been some positive changes, though I don't know if it was due to AT&T or not, like in the change in upgrade contract terms.


----------



## Eddie501 (Nov 29, 2007)

PayingBetaTester, you are missing one key element of cord cutting with the Roamio OTA - you don't have to miss your favorite basic cable shows. If you're willing to spend some of that $100 savings, you can buy anything the day after it airs for about $3/episode. You can even set up a One Pass to pick it up from one of the built in streaming services so that it appears in the same playlist as your recordings. Buying my favorite shows ala carte is still a huge savings. With the added benefit that they're commercial free & don't have all the screen clutter that the cable channel has.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

4 shows at 13 episodes a year is 117. That's more than his 100 savings. And that's assuming he only has 4 shows he likes and that their seasons are only 13 episodes! The only way to save is to wait till they show up on streaming go services or get them on disc via Netflix when they come out.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Eddie501 said:


> PayingBetaTester, you are missing one key element of cord cutting with the Roamio OTA - you don't have to miss your favorite basic cable shows. If you're willing to spend some of that $100 savings, you can buy anything the day after it airs for about $3/episode. You can even set up a One Pass to pick it up from one of the built in streaming services so that it appears in the same playlist as your recordings. Buying my favorite shows ala carte is still a huge savings. With the added benefit that they're commercial free & don't have all the screen clutter that the cable channel has.


A la carte is smoke and mirrors


----------



## PayingBetaTester (Aug 30, 2012)

A la carte arithmetic @ $3 per show doesn't do it for me.

There's a rumor that Sling TV will be supported on TiVo and that would be a solution @ $20 a month IF Sling TV adds a couple channels I want.
Even if they don't ally with TiVo there's a Sling TV deal for an Amazon or Roku stick for FREE or a Fire TV box or Roku 3 for only $50.

Right now I'm reveling in not paying DTV $1200 a year and so far only minor programming withdrawal. So far my TiVo Roamio OTA is exceeding my expectations.


----------



## Eddie501 (Nov 29, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> 4 shows at 13 episodes a year is 117. That's more than his 100 savings. And that's assuming he only has 4 shows he likes and that their seasons are only 13 episodes! The only way to save is to wait till they show up on streaming go services or get them on disc via Netflix when they come out.No


Not a math whiz, but $117/yr seems a pretty substantial savings over $100/mo. Sure, this won't work for everyone but I'm just saying this guy doesn't have to give up Walking Dead just because he cut the cord. There are options to those of us who only miss the small handful of must-see programs on basic cable.


----------



## PayingBetaTester (Aug 30, 2012)

After decades on cable and Dish and DirecTV I quit cold turkey and went OTA. Now a week into withdrawal and doing fine. I admit that the TiVo Roamio OTA with lifetime TiVo service made the move possible and it's really quite the box and the feature rich software just works. At the $100 a month I was paying DirecTV I'll recover the $600 cost of the two TiVo Roamio OTAs in 6 months and then pay nothing in perpetuity. Even the TiVo peanut remote works great in RF for the TiVo and IR for my TV.

Sure, there are shows and channels I miss but all in all I'm happier not paying for a majority of channels I don't watch, fighting with tech support to replace dying receivers, software upgrades that break features that were working and don't fix problems that needed fixing, being forced to pay for features I won't use and don't
want, and looking forward to price increases every February.

I'm not inclined to chase shows I want all over the internet but if Sling TV adds a couple more channels I'll go that route.

More and more people are wanting to cut the cord. Some because they can't afford the increasing costs and some because they are tired of paying more and getting less. I've had a long and happy run with DirecTV. My DirecTV experience has been far more enjoyable than my previous years with Dish but all things considered I'm happy I'm pay TV free and still have a butt kicking DVR with four tuners.

JMO


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

PayingBetaTester said:


> After decades on cable and Dish and DirecTV I quit cold turkey and went OTA.
> JMO


Now you just have to hope your local OTA channels don't take the FCC up on offers to buy back their channel assignments and go only cable or sat for distribution.


----------



## PayingBetaTester (Aug 30, 2012)

RAD said:


> Now you just have to hope your local OTA channels don't take the FCC up on offers to buy back their channel assignments and go only cable or sat for distribution.


There are 100-200 million or so more people who are happy with OTA than there are paying TV watchers so I think the gov won't piss them off.

If it happens then DirecTV will offer me a deal to get me back or I'll use my wife's name and be a NEW customer and really get a deal.

The reality is that I can always go back to satellite and spend MORE money for channels I don't watch and get treated like I exist for the convenience of the company..

Right now OTA with a 4 tuner DVR is just fine for me.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

PayingBetaTester said:


> There are 100-200 million or so more people who are happy with OTA than there are paying TV watchers so I think the gov won't piss them off.


Uncle Sam won't care as long as they make money, and/or, keep the wireless industry lobbyist happy. And the stations sure won't care if they will get paid tens to hundred of millions of dollars to give up their license.


----------



## PayingBetaTester (Aug 30, 2012)

RAD said:


> Uncle Sam won't care as long as they make money, and/or, keep the wireless industry lobbyist happy. And the stations sure won't care if they will get paid tens to hundred of millions of dollars to give up their license.


I guess we'll see so you keep paying and I won't . In the mean time I'll set aside the $100 a month I'm not paying DirecTV and maybe I'll buy me a TV station down the road.


----------



## n3vino (Oct 2, 2011)

dpeters11 said:


> One thing I don't like to do is compare number of channels offered in HD. I personally find that to be a useless metric. What's useful is who has more in HD of channels you watch, or better, who has more of the more important channels you watch (to factor out a channel you only watch 1-2 shows on).


Well said. In my case, my DTV package works well for my family. We have four tv watchers, each with their own tv, and we all have very little in common on what we like. In addition, I have a genie and an HR24.


----------



## PayingBetaTester (Aug 30, 2012)

Just to finish up...

Suspended my DTV account a month ago and life with the TiVo Roamio OTA couldn't be better. Never misses recording a show and the TiVo software does a nice job of recording "suggestions" it thinks I might be interested in. So far I haven't been out of things to watch and the closer we get to Xmas the less new shows there are to watch.

I still miss some shows I can't get but not as interested in going to complicated lengths to get them as I thought I might be. If Sling TV adds a few channels they might be a nice addition for only $20 a month. Time will tell on that.

Saw the impending DTV price increases and adding to that the $3 a month Whole Home extortion charge I'd have to pay if I upgraded one HR 24 to a Genie my monthly DTV bill wouldl jump well over the line I set as a tolerable price for watching TV.

Called DTV this AM to close my account and had to endure a half hour verbal assault by a retention agent before she'd let me close my account. She turned what should have been an amiable separation into a bitter divorce so now there's little chance I'll ever return to DTV... unless AT&T sells DTV off and DTV gets back to acting like they exist for the convenience of the customer again.

No hard feelings... for 9 years I considered DTV a dollar's worth for a dollar and, after all, that's the best deal there is. Things change and with both HR24s breathing their last hard drive and fan gasps it was time to go.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

PayingBetaTester said:


> There's a rumor that Sling TV will be supported on TiVo...


Several years ago TiVo sued Echostar and won. SlingTV is owned by Echostar so I'd find it hard to believe that the two companies would be able to reach any kind of agreement.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

bidger said:


> Several years ago TiVo sued Echostar and won. SlingTV is owned by Echostar so I'd find it hard to believe that the two companies would be able to reach any kind of agreement.


The win turned in to a settlement where Tivo got money and DISH got to keep using the technology without further dispute. If it is in Tivo and DISH's best interest they can come to an agreement. They are past the "kiss and make up" stage and are ready to make money together.


----------



## PayingBetaTester (Aug 30, 2012)

Charlie Ergen loves lawsuits like dogs love trucks. He likes them better when he wins.

With the AT&T merger it looks like Dish will never be the #1 satellite TV provider I think charlie will explore every profitable enterprise that comes across his desk. If the cord cutting market continues to grow he is brilliantly positioned with Sling TV to ride that wave and I'd think he'll partner with anyone that will make him money.


----------



## Eddie501 (Nov 29, 2007)

PayingBetaTester said:


> Called DTV this AM to close my account and had to endure a half hour verbal assault by a retention agent before she'd let me close my account. She turned what should have been an amiable separation into a bitter divorce so now there's little chance I'll ever return to DTV... unless AT&T sells DTV off and DTV gets back to acting like they exist for the convenience of the customer again.


I wonder why companies never understand that this tactic does more harm than good? By comparison, if you cancel Netflix you can do it online & all they say is "see ya, let us know when you want to come back". And guess what? I've cancelled and re-subscribed to them many times over the years. And am currently a subscriber. I always left with a positive opinion of the experience and the company.


----------



## mousemaniac (Jun 17, 2007)

I've been with DirecTV since 1994, but the last three months of freezing Genies and wireless connection losses will be sending me looking for an alternative. 

Stsrted back in September with having to reset once a day. This turned into 4-5 times a day. When I called they said a software update would fix it. It never came. 

Finally got someone to come out. They reset my dish and replaced my lmb. But the problem continued.

Had another service call, replaced the DVR. But the problem continued.

Another service call. He said some of the wiring needed replacing. So he did that. But the problem continued.

4th service call. Replaced the Wireless bridge. He said freezing was caused by running it through my XboxOne. So I ran it directly to the amp. But the problem continued.

So we've been watching Netflix, Amazon, and Sling, since DTV doesn't work.

I asked for a refund for the time without service and they would only refund less than a third of what I've paid them.

I told them that if they can't provide mr with working equipment, they need to cancel my current contract so I can find service elsewhere.

Obviously being a continuous customer for over 20 years means nothing to them.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Disconnect the Internet completely for a bit and your genie HDMI should be connected directly to your tv as well to see if those two things alone might fix you issues. Then work from there.


----------



## n3vino (Oct 2, 2011)

mdavej said:


> True, but when the number is so huge, there's bound to be something you watch in that list. I know for me, there are probably at least 5 biggies that my cable company has that DirecTV doesn't. Plus DirecTV's SD channels are pretty much unwatchable. So if something isn't in HD, I can't stand to watch it on DirecTV, and that's as good as not having the channel at all.


If it's not HD, I don't watch it. I'm on directtv, and there are hardly any SD channels in my package. I leave them there in case anyone in the family wants to watch something on them. I don't even watch SD on Netflix, or Amazon Prime.

You could be right that TW does a better job on SD. But I don't think the SD issue is a Directtv issue. I think it's the new 1080P LCD/LED tv's that don't do a good job of displaying SD. When I had my Sony 1080I CRT TV(it died a year ago), SD looked pretty good. Not so on my new LED. I think that it's because I could display SD at 480P. That was the plus in the CRT's. Native pictures on mine were, 480I, 480P, and 1080I. The LCD's upscale everything to 1080P. I remember saying that to posters who complained about a bad SD picture. I mentioned that my CRT did a good job on SD.

However, my Sony BD player does a great job of upscaling regular DVD's to 1080P, so when my tv gets them, they are already 1080P. DVD's look pretty darn good on my LCD. Of course BD's look better, but the DVD's are very watchable.


----------



## n3vino (Oct 2, 2011)

inkahauts said:


> 4 shows at 13 episodes a year is 117. That's more than his 100 savings. And that's assuming he only has 4 shows he likes and that their seasons are only 13 episodes! The only way to save is to wait till they show up on streaming go services or get them on disc via Netflix when they come out.


Amazon has a lot of TV shows on their prime for no extra charge, but not right away. I'll have to see how many seasons old they are. But as was said, you can buy the current season. Right now I'm watching two seasons of HBO's Rome. I don't know if there is a 3rd. I'll probably watch another series after that. I don't subscribe to prime channels, but I do have both Netflix and Amazon Prime. I'm waiting for the last season of AMC's Hell on Wheels on Netflix. I don't watch it with commercials on AmC. I prefer to wait for Netflix and watch it commercial free.


----------



## mousemaniac (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks [

quote name="inkahauts" post="3402173" timestamp="1450947712"]Disconnect the Internet completely for a bit and your genie HDMI should be connected directly to your tv as well to see if those two things alone might fix you issues. Then work from there.[/quote]

I'll try this.

If I have to keep my Genie hdmi connected directly to the tv without going through my receiver, there's no reason to have Directv. If their equipment can't handle modern TV set ups, I'm sure I can find a Dish receiver that can.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

mousemaniac said:


> Thanks [
> 
> quote name="inkahauts" post="3402173" timestamp="1450947712"]Disconnect the Internet completely for a bit and your genie HDMI should be connected directly to your tv as well to see if those two things alone might fix you issues. Then work from there.


I'll try this.

If I have to keep my Genie hdmi connected directly to the tv without going through my receiver, there's no reason to have Directv. If their equipment can't handle modern TV set ups, I'm sure I can find a Dish receiver that can.

[/QUOTE]If you stated this earlier I missed it. Which model of Genie do you have ? HR34 or HR44. If you have the 34 then it is your problem. Call them and insist that they change it out for an HR44 and your problems should go away.
There are numerous posts on here complaining about the HR34.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

mousemaniac said:


> Thanks
> I'll try this.
> 
> If I have to keep my Genie hdmi connected directly to the tv without going through my receiver, there's no reason to have Directv. If their equipment can't handle modern TV set ups, I'm sure I can find a Dish receiver that can.


Or there's an issue with your AV reciever possibly too. DIRECTV has (and everyone else too they just aren't all quite there yet) to put all kinds of ridiculous hdcp junk on their machines and it's been implemented sooner with dtv than some others but people are having issues everywhere.

Oh and as is said above if it's an HR34 that's your first problem. Don't let up till its replaced by a hr44 or hr54.


----------



## n3vino (Oct 2, 2011)

macfan601 said:


> Duh, along with the cable price being locked in for 2 years so are you. No different than Directv. And 20MB internet is awfully slow. I have 100MB internet and wish I could get even faster. Also, any info on your programming package was missing. I know I get stations with my Directv that my local cable company, Charter, doesn't even offer.


I have UVerse 24mb normally at 23mb, and I think it's pretty fast. I stream Netflix and Amazon with no problem at all. In fact I use wifi and have several TV's and devices that use my wifi. You must not have had internet service when all we had was dial up. Talk about turtle speed. LOL.


----------



## mousemaniac (Jun 17, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Or there's an issue with your AV reciever possibly too. DIRECTV has (and everyone else too they just aren't all quite there yet) to put all kinds of ridiculous hdcp junk on their machines and it's been implemented sooner with dtv than some others but people are having issues everywhere.
> Oh and as is said above if it's an HR34 that's your first problem. Don't let up till its replaced by a hr44 or hr54.


They installed an hr54 at the second service call. With two days the problem came back.

Before the service calls, I could at least restart the receivers and get service back. Each time they've come, it's gotten worse. Now they won't connect at all and when I call, Ditedtv refuses to do ant steps on the phone to get it fixed.


----------



## slapshot1959 (Jan 24, 2006)

As a 20 year veteran of Directv, I'm on the verge of cancelling as well. I'm going to be calling in later today to do so, though I do want to keep at least one receiver active and go down to the lowest package they have and still keep my NHL Center Ice till the playoffs.

I installed a Tivo Bolt with cablecard from Comcast and totally happy with that though their Center Ice offering sucks with little HD. Next season I'll probably get Center Ice through the app on my Apple TV.

Hate to do it, but hard to justify $120+ a month for Directv and almost $100 for Comcast internet as well, and you can add extra Tivo mini's for no monthly fee and you own all the equipment.

Also I don't like the fact that ATT took over, not too fond of them.


----------



## saleen351 (Mar 28, 2006)

slapshot1959 said:


> As a 20 year veteran of Directv, I'm on the verge of cancelling as well. I'm going to be calling in later today to do so, though I do want to keep at least one receiver active and go down to the lowest package they have and still keep my NHL Center Ice till the playoffs.
> 
> I installed a Tivo Bolt with cablecard from Comcast and totally happy with that though their Center Ice offering sucks with little HD. Next season I'll probably get Center Ice through the app on my Apple TV.
> 
> ...


Same boat, been with D over 12 years, but the total cost (internet + D) is about $210/month not including the NFLST which is the only reason I'm still with D. Estimated yearly savings by leaving DTV = ~$840!

However I want to keep the NFLST, so I called them up to see my options in regards to suspending the service, they gave me $30 off per month, no new contract. I didn't even ask, they just gave it to me.

For now I'm happy, but as the Apple TV takes off, and I think this is the year it does, D is in a whole heap of trouble.


----------



## mousemaniac (Jun 17, 2007)

I finally had enough of DTV not being able to get my service to work and cancelled.

I've been with Dish now for a couple of weeks and am loving it.

I especially love that it records all the Prime time shows and if you watch them the next day, it will skip over all the commercials. Brilliant.

I still haven't gotten used to the menus, but I'm sure i will in time. 

It connected flawlessly to my Harmony setup and I'm running it through the XBox One. With DirecTV, I could never go to the locals using voice command, because it wasn't listed in the guide for XBox, but with Dish it's all there. I just say go to NBC and boom, it works.

There's a little more work to watch shows in succession, and there is a pause after each time you choose to record a show. but not that big of a deal.

DTV did take off the early termination fee, took my bill down to 0 and said I could come back at any time. If in the next two years there are advancements in their receivers, i may give them a chance again.

But for now, it's an ok divorce after 21 years.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Glad that your Happy :up:


----------



## slapshot1959 (Jan 24, 2006)

slapshot1959 said:


> As a 20 year veteran of Directv, I'm on the verge of cancelling as well. I'm going to be calling in later today to do so, though I do want to keep at least one receiver active and go down to the lowest package they have and still keep my NHL Center Ice till the playoffs.
> 
> I installed a Tivo Bolt with cablecard from Comcast and totally happy with that though their Center Ice offering sucks with little HD. Next season I'll probably get Center Ice through the app on my Apple TV.
> 
> ...


Called Directv and didn't actually cancel but subscribed to the 2nd lowest package available, (Select), deactivated 2 receivers, cancelled protection plan, and they were able to get me a bunch of credits which made the package actually cheaper than the very lowest package (family). This is until my NHL Center Ice runs out in April, then I'll reassess. I will most likely at least put everything on suspension for the summer, if not cancel altogether. I'll get my hockey fix online next season, probably. Saving nearly $80 right now per month, and if I cancel altogether, almost $130 per month.

I have to say that going back to Tivo is fantastic, this is a very good setup, I prefer this better than DTV's DVR. It's just too bad that I'm stuck with Comcast, lol.


----------



## tko (Sep 27, 2007)

I've been with Directv 20+ years and decided to go the Fios route. It gets installed on Tuesday. I always had their internet so anymore it's too much of a price difference between their bundle and just Directv. I still have the original Sony Tivo Directv receiver with lifetime subscription in the closet and it still boots and works with the rj11-rj45 ethernet kit inside and the hd upgrades. In October I purchased the Roamio OTA because they were unloading them with lifetime subscriptions. I just purchased the Roamio Pro with lifetime for $600 and it should be here tomorrow. I have to say I do like the Tivo interface plus the Roamio Minis work great. Now it's just a single cable card for $3.99/month.


----------



## mobouser (May 23, 2007)

Not here much, still using Tivo but switched to Fios a while back. Now getting their triple play with 100mb download upload internet and free HBO for about 110 a month. right now we have a snow storm and I would be outside clearing the dish off. Never looked back after switching over to cable. Also I went with no contract with Fios I'm paying month to month. Best regards to all here have a great new year.


----------



## Brian Hanasky (Feb 22, 2008)

Dropped Directv in the fall. Went with Sling. No complaints at all and enjoy paying less. Hard to believe but Sling gives me the HD without an extra fee


----------



## Jasqid (Oct 26, 2008)

Brian Hanasky said:


> Dropped Directv in the fall. Went with Sling. No complaints at all and enjoy paying less. Hard to believe but Sling gives me the HD without an extra fee


My contract is up mid March 2018. I'm ready to cut it and go SlingTV too. Got the HD Homerun setup so I can catch my locals. Had Netflix and AmazonPrime for years. Kids mostly used that but with the price increase coming in FEB... I'm done.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Jasqid said:


> My contract is up mid March 2018. I'm ready to cut it and go SlingTV too. Got the HD Homerun setup so I can catch my locals. Had Netflix and AmazonPrime for years. Kids mostly used that but with the price increase coming in FEB... I'm done.


Geez, I'm getting ready to recommit. If they give me enough incentive.

Rich


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Rich said:


> Geez, I'm getting ready to recommit.
> 
> Rich


When did they let you out? 
Keep warm up there, It's going down to 50's tonight here. Brrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

We’re going to be 42 degrees colder than that.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

^^
||
We're gonna be 38 degrees colder -and already have been- than *that*! (North MN)

Back to topic, I don't see cancelling anytime in the near future, but if that new UI is as bad as I've been reading, we'll def be _reducing_ service.


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> ^^
> ||
> We're gonna be 38 degrees colder -and already have been- than *that*! (North MN)
> 
> Back to topic, I don't see cancelling anytime in the near future, but if that new UI is as bad as I've been reading, we'll def be _reducing_ service.


What does the UI have to do with your programming package?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TBlazer07 said:


> When did they let you out?
> Keep warm up there, It's going down to 50's tonight here. Brrrrrrrrrrr


Only reason I ever go into a comittment is for money off the monthly bill.

Gonna be single digits tonight, phone tells me 6 degrees. The river I live near is freezing over, it's just brutally cold. When it freezes it's not a problem, the problem pops up when the ice breaks up and causes all kinds of problems. Who, in their right mind, lives so close to a river?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> ^^
> ||
> We're gonna be 38 degrees colder -and already have been- than *that*! (*North MN*)
> 
> Back to topic, I don't see cancelling anytime in the near future, but if that new UI is as bad as I've been reading, we'll def be _reducing_ service.


Makes me wonder why that's not in your avatar. Ohh, northern Minnesota. Did not realize you lived there. Must be brutal in the winter.

Rich


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

I can't complain about the weather. Currently it's a balmy 3 degrees where I live.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> I can't complain about the weather. Currently it's a balmy 3 degrees where I live.


I rarely put a coat on in the winter (I use a sweatshirt jacket) but I'm thinking about doing just that soon. It is cold.

Rich


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Rich said:


> I rarely put a coat on in the winter (I use a sweatshirt jacket) but I'm thinking about doing just that soon. It is cold.
> 
> Rich


Gonna be freezing here too ..... down to around 45. I want a refund.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It is so cold I cannot remember the topic of this thread.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

James Long said:


> It is so cold I cannot remember the topic of this thread.


I remember seeing 3 degrees this morning. Brr.

Rich


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Rich said:


> I remember seeing 3 degrees this morning. Brr.
> 
> Rich


I slept in until 9:30AM and that's what it was then! Up to a balmy 7 now!


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

Was a mighty -14 here this morning in Maine


----------

